# Meme



## Pincopallino (13 Marzo 2021)

Che cos’è un meme?
4 figli 4 versioni diverse.
voi lo avete capito?


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2021)




----------



## Pincopallino (14 Marzo 2021)

Insomma che nessuno lo sa. 
Chiedo di la, chissà cosa mi rispondete.


----------



## Vera (15 Marzo 2021)

Eh, ma allora sei tonto forte.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Marzo 2021)

Parecchio Vera, solo che non so mica se mi fanno cambiare ancora nick solo per te.


----------

